# Bot on FA...



## CoonArt (Feb 20, 2014)

Which is posting art... just look at it... each is posting the same pic over and over again, and with a random username!


----------



## Socks the Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

The admins'll deal with it eventually. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## badtechbunny (Feb 20, 2014)

My guess is that it's some script kiddy.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 20, 2014)

The admisistration are aware of the issue and will get it sorted asap.


----------



## Erethzium (Feb 20, 2014)

>flooding FA with a bot
>not using gore or shock images

He's not even trying.

Yeah, just some butthurt script kiddie. It'll all be gone within the next hour.


----------



## chesse20 (Feb 20, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> >flooding FA with a bot
> >not using gore or shock images
> 
> He's not even trying.
> ...


meme arrows


----------



## Erethzium (Feb 20, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> meme arrows



le maymay arrows*

:^DDD


----------



## Socks the Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

And now all the other people uploading reactions to the spammer X3


----------



## A-S1y-Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

Beat me to it... The Account name is *h5xw3v4x
*
Whoever it is has something out for a fella named "Kemo" <__<


----------



## A-S1y-Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

Scratch that... It's a lot of people/accounts... This is ridiculous.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

A-S1y-Fox said:


> The Account name is *h5xw3v4x*



The account name is randomly generated with each submission.

At least now they finally told us who Kemo is.

Somebody else needs to be banned though, I shouldn't be able to see this [NSFW] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12793454/


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2014)

A-S1y-Fox said:


> Beat me to it... The Account name is *h5xw3v4x
> *
> Whoever it is has something out for a fella named "Kemo" <__<



Account name doesn't matter, it's a new one every time


----------



## A-S1y-Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah I caught on a little too slow there.

Jeez... Some people...


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 20, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Account name doesn't matter, it's a new one every time


Correct. My guess is that someone made a script to create multiple accounts and submit those images to get around the anti-flood protection. That's just my guess though, we'll have to wait and see what the techs/admins find.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> Somebody else needs to be banned though, I shouldn't be able to see this [NSFW] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12793454/



Yay, this person is banned. Boo the admins left the images up and misfiltered though.


----------



## VindictiivesPet (Feb 20, 2014)

FINALLY, they put it in read-only mode.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Feb 20, 2014)

How nice a bot... Read only mode thanks phew


----------



## Ramblik (Feb 20, 2014)

Gosh, nothing worse than bored script kiddies xI

get a job D:<


----------



## Aurocard (Feb 20, 2014)

That was entertaining.

The reactions I mean.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 20, 2014)

See here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1117887-Spambot-situation-2014-02-20


----------



## Charrio (Feb 20, 2014)

Who the hell is Kemo?
wont click on that spam but now curious lol


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopefully the site will remain in ready only mode until the admins disable new account creation


----------



## WingedObsidian (Feb 20, 2014)

This user isn't a bot, due to able to make changes to the images that he is spamming, as well as the image's description. It seems he used a program to access the accounts he made (which explains why he was able to access them so quickly), to spam the site, without having to wait the anti-flood protection to let him post again. Also, while he is spamming the site, he was creating more accounts to post more of the images, due to that each of his account used to spam the site, was getting banned by the moderators.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, they have clean up the site somehow. And putting it in read only mode while they remove the images and put in a couple extra security measures so bots can't do that again is probably the best choice. Not that it was easy for someone to bot this site like that. Someone has some serious issues. And Kemo is going to now get away with whatever 'cause the other person is out of the picture.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 20, 2014)

New update - http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...n-2014-02-20?p=4585770&viewfull=1#post4585770


----------



## Socks the Fox (Feb 20, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> Somebody else needs to be banned though, I shouldn't be able to see this [NSFW] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12793454/



Okay. The admins have banned this person. They've removed the text-only images he posted. But they left the General-tagged guro-rape and watersports/scat images. Good job guys!


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 20, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> Okay. The admins have banned this person. They've removed the text-only images he posted. But they left the General-tagged guro-rape and watersports/scat images. Good job guys!


Now sorted.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeap, the situation is under control now.


----------



## Kemo (Feb 20, 2014)

the fact that people think it's funny and joke about it makes me feel even less at peace. if this spammer wanted to make me feel unsafe and stressed as fuck, then good for him. 
i didn't want to be a bother to anybody and i really don't want to be a joke either.


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 20, 2014)

Kemo said:


> i really don't want to be a joke either.


A bit late for that. I still can't stop laughing.

You plan on open-sourcing that bot or what?


----------



## Kemo (Feb 20, 2014)

edgy little dude, aren't you? why would i do this to myself?


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't think he's saying you did, the reaction of everyone was amusing, the situation for you wasn't.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh FA, you silly rascal.


----------



## Namba (Feb 21, 2014)

Now it's Weasyl.
https://www.weasyl.com/


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 21, 2014)

Namba said:


> Now it's Weasyl.
> https://www.weasyl.com/



Oh god, that front page.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2014)

and fixed, they were pretty fast with it.


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 21, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> and fixed, they were pretty fast with it.



Well it was...round 2 on weasyl now


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 21, 2014)

my god to think that one person caused all this just baffles me like the hell man


----------



## CoonArt (Feb 21, 2014)

Fixed... again!


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 21, 2014)

Who is Kemo?

Edit: Nvm


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Feb 21, 2014)

What the hell is going on, this person has so much time on their hands lol. I hope no personal info was stolen, that could be scary. I have general fear that a DDOS could happen, but since this person made their habits know it could be blocked. Dunno just a general fear.


----------

